# where are your tanks kept



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i was just wonderin where all of u kept all ur huge tanks.......although i dont have any post pics of cool tank rooms if u got them.. byt the way mine is in the basebant next to the computer im on


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

55 and 90 are in the living room and the 29 is in the back room...the 10's are spread around...lol.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

all my tanks are in my room in the basement


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

My 150 is at the foot of my bed!

That is my dog Patches !!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Basement. This is a temporary living arrangement for 1.5 years. At my new house, custom fish room in the basement.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Finished basement and a little too close to my pool table....


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

75 in the living room, the 2 other tanks in my 9'x9' bedroom!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Garage.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

timmy said:


> My 150 is at the foot of my bed!
> 
> That is my dog Patches !!
> [snapback]1086554[/snapback]​


timmy your tank at the foot of your bed gives me a HELL of an idea.

when i move to AZ end of this year im puttign a 300+ in the wall. im gonna put the 300 at the head of my bed.

ok back on topic


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have my 130 gallon tank in the livingroom, and my other 2 tanks in my bedroom, which are by my computer.








~Taylor~


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > My 150 is at the foot of my bed!
> ...


HHAHAHA, it is awsome, i just stocked it too so the caribe are going nuts . I wont be able to sleep without watching them


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

yo timmy ihave t o say that is awesome....and i forgot to add that my 29 gal for my ball python is in my room rite next to my bed


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

upp stairs in my hall way


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

looks sweerttttrrtrtrtrtr


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my 60 gallon and 29 gallon in my room


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

timmy said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


i just have to build it with a lil wall behind the bed im worried that rough sex with the old nagging biotch will make the bed hit the tank and break the glass. i jusyt patched a hole in my wall last week


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > CTREDBELLY said:
> ...


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

a 55 and 56 gallon in my apartment....when i buy a house (in a couple years) the basement will have a 125 and 300+ gallon both build into the wall....would love to do more but I think those gravel cleanings and water changes of 450 gallons will keep me busy enough


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > CTREDBELLY said:
> ...


can i try her out?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

At my bedside.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

jiggy said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > timmy said:
> ...


watch your tone and have some respect, your about to cross the line


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

my 75g. is in my bedroom


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

it's going in my room on the dresser 
as soon as i get it


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > CTREDBELLY said:
> ...


i smell............







FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!!!







just kidding..


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

125g in Living Room, 80g in Dinning Room and 15g in bedroom.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

210 gallon , 135 gallon , 135 gallon , 60 gallon , 40 gallon and the 20 gallon are all located upstairs in the fishroom


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

75 gallon in the living room, 72 gallon and 25 gallon in the kitchen, and the 50 gallon is in my bedroom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My main tanks are in my living room:

View attachment 67165

Left one is Manny tank, right one Redbelly tank.

View attachment 67166

The one closest is Manny tank, the one next to my PC desk the Redbelly tank.

I also have a 10g in my bed room.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

100g rb and 55g elong tank both in my room the 100g is right next to my bed


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My main tanks are in my living room:
> 
> View attachment 67165
> 
> ...


You better get a couple of them dutch Hunnies to clean up your Spot .


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > My main tanks are in my living room:
> ...


Speed dial, baby


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

My 2 main tanks (55 and 38) are in my living room and my small tank is in my room.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My 240 is in my room. Best place to look at while falling asleep.









Moved to Tank and Equioment Questions


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

My 55 gal and 29 gal are in the living room... 10 gal in the family room.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I have my 240 gallon in basement living room next to the fireplace and tv. there is a stereo down there and couchs. it is a good room to hang out expect the damn loud pumps i have.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

both my 30 gallon and my 75 gallon are in my room


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

In my bedroom on top of a trunk near the tv.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking good guys...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

240 and 75 both in my great room.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz,
I like your red belly shoal. They blend in with the darkness of the back of the tank, but their eyes lit-up when you used the flash on the camera, so you can tell where they are in the tank. Pretty cool.








~Taylor~


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i keep my 75 in my living room and my 30 in my kitchen


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my 135, 20, 10, 2.5 all in my room on one stand.
135 on top and the rest down below.


----------



## Jaiofspam (Dec 12, 2004)

my livingroom...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Jaiofspam said:


> my livingroom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you've turned this into so much more than a hobby. awesome room.
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jaiofspam said:


> my livingroom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeezez... stuffing my living quarters with tanks is not my cup of tea, but I have to admit it looks awesome (especially with such good-looking set-ups)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Jaiofspam said:


> my livingroom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, definately obsessed.







but is an awesome sight, i'm sure









Anyways i have my 113 in my dining room (the whole wall







):



















BTW: all fake plants are out, my pygos started to tear pieces off. The middle driftwood was sold, and the the driftwood on the left is for sale (check sig). Also added more lights, i'll update pics later.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

my 90 nad 55 are in my room and the 120 is in the basement


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

my 30 is in my room but i will sell it soon and put a 75 g instead


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

my bedroom


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

all mine are in my room the two tens on my desk and the two 29's on a over/under steel stand

by the way jaiofspam would you mind posting a list of those tanks sizes and contents

i just had to ask


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

All my tanks are in my room so i can wake up seeing my fish! hehe!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

fung88 said:


> All my tanks are in my room so i can wake up seeing my fish! hehe!
> [snapback]1092352[/snapback]​


I fall asleep watching my fish. i just lay there in bed watching them. its calming.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

In my bedroom


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

In my little "pad" in the basement. My basement got flooded and before it did, it was just a place where no one came. I asked my mom if I could work on it and use my money to turn it into my own place and she said yea. So I have a 55, 10, 5, and 30 down there. Its where I spend almost all of my time.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

mine are in my bedroom as well


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

75 at the foot of my bed and the rest are right next to me as we speak in the basement


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

4 tanks in the basement, 1 in the L/R and 2 in the spare B/R upstairs. My old lady won't let me have a tank in the master B/R


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have my 45g in my bedroom downstairs and my 55g is in the garage ..empty


----------

